# How to look up your tools age by serial number



## BazookaKingDawg (Jul 19, 2016)

Where would I go online to look up how old my tools are? They r tape tech tools?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know if a database like that exists but I'll bet you can contact tt they'd gladly help. Here's a link to the contacts page. Mike Ventura used to frequent the site and is helpful.

http://www.tapetech.com/contact-us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah he was great. But got attacked by too much BS so stopped participating unfortunately.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Didn't 2buck have a hot nut for tt? I'm not sure what that was all about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

A few did. Over making there stuff in China. Ames rental tools blabla and some other crap that was pointless. Oh. Buck made tt logo his avatar and they told him to take it down I think. They just a company doing what they can to survive like the rest and ourselves. It is what it is. Mike was great. Really interesting.


----------

